# Bait shops east side of cincinnati



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I am looking for some info on bait shops on the east side of cincinnati near milford? I know there is a thread which list them across the state but they dont list any near the east side. I know jones fishery has some live bait anyone know of others?


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

It looks like County Beverage sells bait.
County Beverage 
528 Old State Route 74
Cincinnati, OH 45244
(513) 528-5555 





Then there's 
Boars Head
2818 Old State Route 32
Batavia, OH 45103
(513) 724-1211

Sherrys fishing lake
2155 Slade Road
Batavia, OH 45103
(513) 797-5300


----------



## ARReflections (Jan 7, 2011)

I think brazzin has listed them all. Has anyone gone to the fishery there in Newtown? Good bait? Good price?


----------



## Grafton (Feb 15, 2012)

One more to keep in mind would be lake Isabella.

Jones has a good deal on fat head minnows ~$10.00 per lbs and shinners for ~$12.00 per lbs. I beleive they let you buy them buy the dozen but the deal is in buying a pound.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

Do all these places have minows by chance? thanks for all the help


----------



## black swamp (May 22, 2012)

Jones has a good variety and you can pick the sizes you want pretty cool place worth checking out if you are in the area


----------



## GarrettMyers (May 16, 2011)

Jones for sure. It's not a baitshop, as in they don't have tackle. They are always open M-F 9-5.


----------



## Nubes (Dec 3, 2012)

he doesnt need a bait shop..his pack of jighead minnows is better than live bait! Fish really do love Smitty! If you ever fish Grand valley you already know this...LOL..hes the guy in his yak screaming like Mike Iocanelli out in the middle of the lake catching winter bass in 40mph winds when no one else is..LOL


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

I have gone to jones before great place for sure. Looking for another place to get live bait that would be open on the weekends.
Nubes sunday was epic! High wind, big waves and large bass what a great way to spend the day. I do love me some jig head plastic minows.


----------



## Bazzin05 (Feb 2, 2011)

Smittyfisher said:


> Do all these places have minows by chance? thanks for all the help


Boars Head has always had minnows when I have been there. 
[/COLOR] 
County Beverage I don't know about I have never been there.

And Sherrys fishing lake normally has them. You might want to call them before driving there.


----------



## Smittyfisher (Dec 11, 2012)

thanks for the help much appreciated.


----------

